# PSE Infinity SR-1000 String/cable help



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

The cables are 40 1/4" long. Contact your local archery shop and see if they can make them. Ed


----------



## Timbow (Apr 11, 2003)

Any PSE pro shop will have access to that info. I'm thinking if the cables snapped just because of a quick pulled they were in pretty rough shape and I wouldnt be trusting the string either. I shot one of those bows years back. Its was my first shooter bow when I started shooting for them. Mine had steel cables though with hanger brackets that went each side of the wheel that also allowed for adjustment for wheel lean. I take it your had fastflyte cables?

Tim


----------



## hmstdsolow (Sep 30, 2008)

Id contact one archery talks string making members, just do a search. Theyre all good people and should be knowledgeable to help you. Have them make you a string and cable set.


----------

